# Clip Sex Học Sinh Lớp 10 Làm Tình Trong Trường Học Ở Hà Nội Bị Phát Tán



## Xinh (28 Tháng tám 2012)

*Clip sex học sinh lớp 10 làm tình trong trường học*
Ngay sau khi phát hiện học sinh trong trường đang truyền tay nhau  đoạn clip sex ghi lại cảnh quan hệ tình dục của hai học trong trường,  Ban giám hiệu nhà trường đã báo công an can thiệp. Hồi 17h ngày 14/4, Công an phường Nguyễn Trãi quận Hà Đông, Hà Nội  nhận được tin báo của Ban giám hiệu một trường THPT nằm trên địa bàn  quận Hà Đông, Hà Nội về việc một số học sinh nhà trường phát tán đoạn  video clip có nội dung xấu, quay cảnh quan hệ tình dục khác giới có liên  quan đến học sinh trong trường.






​Ngay sau khi nhận được tin báo, Công an phường đã xác minh làm rõ  như sau: Ngày 10/4/2012, Lê Trọng H. (SN 1995) được hai bạn của mình là  Nguyễn Thị Huệ Th., Trần Thị Ngọc M., đều là học sinh lớp 10A7 cho mượn 1  chiếc điện thoại di động (chiếc điện thoại di động do Th. và M. mượn  của Vương Thị Linh Ch. học sinh lớp 10 cùng trường). Đến 8h45 phút ngày 11/4, H. hẹn A. (là học sinh lớp 10 A7 của trường) vào nhà nghỉ ở phường Phúc La, quận Hà Đông, Hà Nội.

 Tại đây, H. đã quay video clip quan hệ với A. Đoạn video này dài 7 phút.
 Khoảng 11h ngày 11/4, H. đưa điện thoại có quay đoạn video clip trên  cho Th. và M. Chiều cùng ngày, M. đến trường đưa cho các bạn cùng lớp  xem.

   Đến 18h cùng ngày, M. mới trả lại điện thoại cho Ch. và sự việc sau đó bị Ban giám hiệu nhà trường phát hiện. Hiện, Công an quận Hà Đông vẫn đang tiếp tục điều tra làm rõ và ngặn  chặn không để số học sinh nhà trường phát tán đoạn clip xấu.

 Theo VNN


----------

